# Secondhand: Vestiaire/Yoogi's/Fashionphile/TheRealReal



## honey52

Hi TPF, 
I have recently been looking at second hand sites for purchasing purposes and this is all new to me. 

I have moved on from the real real for fear of non authentic items and moved onto vestiaire collective. I actually ended up purchasing something there (in the process, so we'll see if everything falls through) and then recently read that there is a trend for ready to ship items coming up non authentic. 

I've recently turned my eye towards Fashionphile and Yoogi's. Whats nice about them for me is that I'm in the states, won't need to pay any VAT fees and I'm not in Cali or Washington state therefore don't pay tax at all. It's also nice not to have to calculate 40$ in shipping like VC. 

But I'd would love to hear some opinions on confidence in buying from these places. Shipping time, the likelihood of a great deal vs okay deals, customer care, returns, and accurate representation of the state the item is in (good, great, excellent).

if you could rank them... that would be cool to see opinions!


----------



## Tarat

I would love to know this too! I'm not that impressed with therealreal descriptions. I purchased 3 Chanel bags from them and winded up keeping only one. Although they say final sale, I was able to return 2 of them due to the totally inaccurate descriptions. They magically don't photo the issues. Also, they don't disclosure odors. I don't have any experience with the others but I am eyeing a bag from fashionphile.


----------



## cph706

I have had very positive experiences at Yoogis both as a buyer and a seller. I've never returned anything to Yoogis but they do have a 30 day return period.


----------



## MaliaNia

I've had positive experiences from Yoogi's as well.  I had to return a bag once, and it was hassle free.  Their descriptions and ratings of their products are also spot on.  I do not hesitate when buying from them. I'm a little hesitant with Fashionphile due to a security breach with their website that happened sometime ago. Another consignment shop you might want to check out is Ann's Fabulous Finds.


----------



## rediska

I bought a Hermes Birkin 35 from Fashionphile just about a month ago.  The bag was listed as "new without tags".  The bag was certainly as described - it had all the plastic on hardware and no signs of wear of any kind.  However, I could tell that the bag, probably from being displayed for some time in their store, developed a a bit of a slouch and you could tell that it was handled as there were a few little spots that I just wiped off with a soft damp cloth.  No big deal and the bag is beautiful, so i am keeping it.  The reasons I went with Fashionphile vs. Yoogi's are - their 30 day return policy with free shipping, lifetime authenticity guarantee and it seemed to me at the time that they have a better selection of Hermes bags than Yoogi's.


----------



## anthrosphere

Yoogi's is fantastic. The customer service is quick, friendly and awesome. They are very active on Facebook so if you have questions, they will answer right away. I always like commenting on their pictures and within an hour or so, I would get a "like" on my comment from Yoogi's. That's when I know there's someone actually reading our comments. I really like that.

 I've consigned with them in the past and made many purchases with them and it all went very smoothly. They offer free shipping and returns so feel free to buy with confidence. And lastly, they send payments out very quickly, too. I highly recommend them.

*Fashionphile -*received a lot of mixed reviews here on TPF. Some got good experiences (like me), but many members are mostly negative. I would use them last if you're hesitant.

Never tried Vestiaire so I can't comment on it.

*The Real Real* - you probably should read the topic on TRR here on TPF, especially the last few pages. Their customer service is fantastic, but they don't accept returns so it can make your buying experience difficult when you receive a bag that is not good.

Other good consignment stores: Ann's Fabulous Finds and The Real Deal Collection.


----------



## gail13

There are indiv threads for most of these online consignment stores already and they are on this page...


----------



## Michelle1x

anybody know which of these charges CA tax?
I know realreal and Fashionphile charges CA tax, don't know about the others.


----------



## anthrosphere

Michelle1x said:


> anybody know which of these charges CA tax?
> I know realreal and Fashionphile charges CA tax, don't know about the others.



Dunno about Vestaire, but Yoogi's Closet is based in Seattle, Washington so they only charge taxes to customers living in the Washington state. I am also in California and I just bought a bag from YC early this morning and was not charged tax.

From Yoogi's Closet:



> https://www.yoogiscloset.com/payment-and-ordering
> 
> Sales Tax
> 
> Sales tax applies only to orders shipped to an address in the state of Washington. Sales tax is applied in accordance with individual state and local regulations. Appropriate tax charges will appear during checkout on the Review your Order page.


----------



## jcrewaddict883

I have had really good buying experiences with Fashionphile! I found a hard to find Chanel I couldn't locate anywhere. I have not yet sold with them but I would!


----------



## Luvbolide

There is a very long thread on the eBay forum about Fashionphile.  It would be worth checking out!


----------



## Swanky

Have you tried a search?  There's VERY informative and lengthy threads full of experiences on each of these sites.


----------



## coolioleb

I had good experience with Fashionphile some time ago. Last month I went to Dubai for a short vacation, and I stumbled upon this second hand place called Bagatelle Boutique. I was very surprised as they had great collection. I actually ended up buying a Chanel classic and their prices were somehow similar to Fashionphile, and the bag was in an as-new condition.


----------



## Nicoleb1

Does anyone have any experience with Trendlee? Any feedback would be much appreciated!! Thank you!!


----------



## jcrewaddict883

Nicoleb1 said:


> Does anyone have any experience with Trendlee? Any feedback would be much appreciated!! Thank you!!


They are affiliated with Rebagg. I had an excellent experience selling to them, but I have not yet bought. I would not hesitate to purchase from them though. Everything seems on the up and up from what I experienced.


----------



## klynneann

I have had good experiences with both Fashionphile and Yoogi's Closet so far!


----------



## Love Of My Life

I recently purchased from Fashionphile. The transaction could not have gone smoother. The bag was described to perfection
& the shipping was quick.
I have bought from Fashionphile in the past & have no reason not to continue. Their bags are described quite well
& as to compared to The Real Real it's like night & day, IMO ( TRR bags can't be returned & condition is often misrepresented
not only in bags but clothing as well)


----------



## NJC1813

I will say no doubt, hands down Yoogi's is the best. I trust them out of all of them (As well as I totally trust Ann's Closet and Couture USA). 

I have used the Real Real before and have had no issues with the purchases I have made (I have mostly bought shoes from them). Due to the reviews on this blog and their unclear pictures describing bags(that can be frustrating) I have said to myself I will only buy lower cost bags as a last resort. Again I have never had issues with them myself and I was able to return a bag that was not to my liking to the RealReal. The customer service has been great and I tend to buy only items listed in "very good" condition.

I have not used fashionphile but am weary to use them due to some of the mixed reviews. I may try them out one day. At least they have a great return policy. I have also seen mixed reviews about Vestivaire as well.


----------



## NJC1813

NJC1813 said:


> I will say no doubt, hands down Yoogi's is the best. I trust them out of all of them (As well as I totally trust Ann's Fabulous Finds and Couture USA).
> 
> I have used the Real Real before and have had no issues with the purchases I have made (I have mostly bought shoes from them). Due to the reviews on this blog and their unclear pictures describing bags(that can be frustrating) I have said to myself I will only buy lower cost bags as a last resort. Again I have never had issues with them myself and I was able to return a bag that was not to my liking to the RealReal. The customer service has been great and I tend to buy only items listed in "very good" condition.
> 
> I have not used fashionphile but am weary to use them due to some of the mixed reviews. I may try them out one day. At least they have a great return policy. I have also seen mixed reviews about Vestivaire as well.


----------



## NJC1813

NJC1813 said:


> I will say no doubt, hands down Yoogi's is the best. I trust them out of all of them (As well as I totally trust Ann's Closet and Couture USA).
> 
> I have used the Real Real before and have had no issues with the purchases I have made (I have mostly bought shoes from them). Due to the reviews on this blog and their unclear pictures describing bags(that can be frustrating) I have said to myself I will only buy lower cost bags as a last resort. Again I have never had issues with them myself and I was able to return a bag that was not to my liking to the RealReal. The customer service has been great and I tend to buy only items listed in "very good" condition.
> 
> I have not used fashionphile but am weary to use them due to some of the mixed reviews. I may try them out one day. At least they have a great return policy. I have also seen mixed reviews about Vestivaire as well.


I mean Ann's Fabulous Finds...not Ann's Closet.


----------



## Rouge H

A++++++++++. Ann's Fabulous Find's both in purchasing and consignment
A                       Fashionphile ^^as above
B-                      Yoggi's

F-----that's a few in the minus category for THE REAL REAL


----------



## KittieKelly

TheRealReal is my favorite, they have the largest selection of anything i've ever seen. Spent tens of thousands and never a problem. True, descriptions are vague, but thats why they have a zoom feature. You can easily spot boo boo's etc by just examining more closely before you buy. I've only returned a few things out of many, and a refund was given promptly. Their prices are very good, and always have 20% off coupons. (downside, handbags are not returnable). Many brand new with tags on the real real for discounted prices.
Fashionphile, love, never a problem. Limited selection for me though.
Yoogi's is great for consigning to, buying is good but they dont have much IMO


----------



## Love Of My Life

KittieKelly said:


> TheRealReal is my favorite, they have the largest selection of anything i've ever seen. Spent tens of thousands and never a problem. True, descriptions are vague, but thats why they have a zoom feature. You can easily spot boo boo's etc by just examining more closely before you buy. I've only returned a few things out of many, and a refund was given promptly. Their prices are very good, and always have 20% off coupons. (downside, handbags are not returnable). Many brand new with tags on the real real for discounted prices.
> Fashionphile, love, never a problem. Limited selection for me though.
> Yoogi's is great for consigning to, buying is good but they dont have much IMO



Consider yourself very fortunate that you have never had a problem as many have especially concerning condition & overall
misrepresentation of sizing.
The 20% coupons are not always available for certain designers & categories &
constantly change 
If you have a chance you should check out the thread " TheRealReal"  Opinions
in this subforum...Many interesting comments good, bad & indifferent about TRR
including how some very expensive items are not always packaged properly, especially handbags.
We all have to find the shopping site that works best to meet our needs but for me
TRR has fallen short for the last purchases that I made & because of that I am hesitant
in going back to shop further


----------



## KittieKelly

hotshot said:


> Consider yourself very fortunate that you have never had a problem as many have especially concerning condition & overall
> misrepresentation of sizing.
> The 20% coupons are not always available for certain designers & categories &
> constantly change
> If you have a chance you should check out the thread " TheRealReal"  Opinions
> in this subforum...Many interesting comments good, bad & indifferent about TRR
> including how some very expensive items are not always packaged properly, especially handbags.
> We all have to find the shopping site that works best to meet our needs but for me
> TRR has fallen short for the last purchases that I made & because of that I am hesitant
> in going back to shop further


I agree on the sizing. One should consider that because these are consignment clothing there is a chance that the items have been altered to fit their original owners. They take clothing items back no problems if it doesn't fit. I have had only two items not fit me, they were super tiny, they were measured correctly, it was my own error that decided to purchase them knowing it "seemed small" in the first place.
I've been shopping with them for about two years. I read the reviews here prior to purchasing, and the reviews scared me. I'm happy I ignored what was said and made the purchase and many many more after that, we're talking hundreds of items, that sure is great luck.  I mean heck even items from Nordstroms have come to me in not so great shape. Nordstrom items with makeup stains from obvious try on's. Louboutin shoes from Neiman Marcus missing the replacement heels. There's risk in everything.
I purchased a Birkin from the real real, 13 grand, no returns allowed, I was that confident in this company. It was packed perfectly, arrived a few days later with signature required. Bag is great and one of my favs.
If less people shop hey I dont mind, more stuff for me lol. TRR sells quick, and nothing is worse than FOMO 
Oh and the 20% coupons are available on 90% of their items. The change you mention is when things go on sale for 30-40% off, thats a change for the better no? I know this site like the back of my hand, I live on the real real. I've gotten hand written thank you cards in the mail saying im one of their best customers...yeah i shop too much lol


----------



## CaviarChanel

KittieKelly said:


> I agree on the sizing. One should consider that because these are consignment clothing there is a chance that the items have been altered to fit their original owners. They take clothing items back no problems if it doesn't fit. I have had only two items not fit me, they were super tiny, they were measured correctly, it was my own error that decided to purchase them knowing it "seemed small" in the first place.
> I've been shopping with them for about two years. I read the reviews here prior to purchasing, and the reviews scared me. I'm happy I ignored what was said and made the purchase and many many more after that, we're talking hundreds of items, that sure is great luck.  I mean heck even items from Nordstroms have come to me in not so great shape. Nordstrom items with makeup stains from obvious try on's. Louboutin shoes from Neiman Marcus missing the replacement heels. There's risk in everything.
> I purchased a Birkin from the real real, 13 grand, no returns allowed, I was that confident in this company. It was packed perfectly, arrived a few days later with signature required. Bag is great and one of my favs.
> If less people shop hey I dont mind, more stuff for me lol. TRR sells quick, and nothing is worse than FOMO
> Oh and the 20% coupons are available on 90% of their items.



WOW, you must be one lucky gal.  Would love to see pictures of your Birkin that you bought from TRR?


----------



## KittieKelly

CaviarChanel said:


> WOW, you must be one lucky gal.  Would love to see pictures of your Birkin that you bought from TRR?


size 35 color Menthe
It's soft like butter 
The blue one in my avatar is from fashionphile, the Kelly i got straight from Hermes, and I have a new size 30 etaupe straight from Hermes as well


----------



## bagnutt

I have purchased a few LV bags and accessories from Fashionphile and the experiences were great. Will shop with them again. Love that they have a boutique in SF and I can have my orders shipped there for local pickup.
Similarly, I have purchased 3 bags from TRR. Their photos leave a lot to be desired, IMO. I think their standard is only 4 or 5 photos and they never include a pic of the bottom of the bag. Still, I was happy with all of my purchases (all under $300 each). Would I spend $1000+ on any one bag on the TRR? Probably not - their return policy is nonsense considering the item descriptions and lack of photos, it's just too big of a risk for me. Also, their pricing lately seems kind of whack? I have about 30 items in my "obsessions", and the prices seem to fluctuate daily! One day an item will be their regular price, next day 30% off, third day 20% off, the back to reg price again. Don't understand it at all. Their regular pricing is too high I think since they always seem to have a 20% off sale going on.


----------



## bagnutt

I have also sold a few items to Fashionphile, and that went fine as well. Their offers were lower than I anticipated, but I decided to proceed to save the aggravation of selling on ebay.


----------



## Love Of My Life

KittieKelly said:


> I agree on the sizing. One should consider that because these are consignment clothing there is a chance that the items have been altered to fit their original owners. They take clothing items back no problems if it doesn't fit. I have had only two items not fit me, they were super tiny, they were measured correctly, it was my own error that decided to purchase them knowing it "seemed small" in the first place.
> I've been shopping with them for about two years. I read the reviews here prior to purchasing, and the reviews scared me. I'm happy I ignored what was said and made the purchase and many many more after that, we're talking hundreds of items, that sure is great luck.  I mean heck even items from Nordstroms have come to me in not so great shape. Nordstrom items with makeup stains from obvious try on's. Louboutin shoes from Neiman Marcus missing the replacement heels. There's risk in everything.
> I purchased a Birkin from the real real, 13 grand, no returns allowed, I was that confident in this company. It was packed perfectly, arrived a few days later with signature required. Bag is great and one of my favs.
> If less people shop hey I dont mind, more stuff for me lol. TRR sells quick, and nothing is worse than FOMO
> Oh and the 20% coupons are available on 90% of their items. The change you mention is when things go on sale for 30-40% off, thats a change for the better no? I know this site like the back of my hand, I live on the real real. I've gotten hand written thank you cards in the mail saying im one of their best customers...yeah i shop too much lol



On several items that I looked at the 20% coupon is not applicable if the item is on a markdown.. but on certain things I have looked at as recent
as this morning:   Coupons & discounts are not available for this item.. So while it may appear like 90% of their items can use that 20% coupon,
 that always is not the case &  makes one keep going back to check the site
Notice on many H items that 20% discount is not applicable as well as other designers
The 30 -40% additional discount is for items that have been hanging around for a bit of time
& may have been purchased & returned several times & just not selling, so it is an incentive
but those items at that markdown are a final sale.. are they not?
As mentioned, we all have to shop where we are happy & it works.. TRR works for you, that's great!!


----------



## KittieKelly

hotshot said:


> On several items that I looked at the 20% coupon is not applicable if the item is on a markdown.. but on certain things I have looked at as recent
> as this morning:   Coupons are not available for this item.. So while it make appear like 90% of their items can use that 20% coupon, not seeing that
> at all & not seeing it with Hermes items for the most part... Were you able to use a 20% coupon on your 13 grand Hermes bag?



Of course not, but Hermes doesn't make up 90% of their items. Your probably looking at the home page items with deep discounts or special items. Why would you expect to take an extra 20% off on an item that's marked 50% off? That's just being greedy now, this isn't Walmart shopping.  And you know they have nearly a million items on their site right?
Your against TRR, that is fine, but your not changing my mind since the proof is in the pudding, and the pudding is good 
What I dont like is handbags not being returnable, which is why I rarely buy bags on there. Deep discounts with no returns, unless its cheap enough, i dont bother with either. I mainly buy stuff w/tags or no signs of use cond.


----------



## Love Of My Life

KittieKelly said:


> Of course not, but Hermes doesn't make up 90% of their items. Your probably looking at the home page items with deep discounts or special items. Why would you expect to take an extra 20% off on an item that's marked 50% off? That's just being greedy now, this isn't Walmart shopping.  And you know they have nearly a million items on their site right?
> Your against TRR, that is fine, but your not changing my mind since the proof is in the pudding, and the pudding is good



I'm not trying to change your mind, you are free to shop where you like.
This is a forum meant to share thoughts & we can agree to disagree. You haven't had perhaps back to back unpleasant
experiences where you have been disappointed as I have along with others, so your experience
is perhaps different, wouldn't you say?
I would not expect a 20% additional discount on an item that has been marked down, my point is that you mentioned
90% of the items are available with a coupon, I just don't see that large of a percentage of their inventory being available with a 20% coupon.


----------



## KittieKelly

hotshot said:


> I'm not trying to change your mind, you are free to shop where you like.
> This is a forum meant to share thoughts & we can agree to disagree. You haven't had perhaps back to back unpleasant experiences so your experience is rather limited, wouldn't you say?
> where you have been disappointed as I have along with others.
> I would not expect a 20% additional discount on an item that has been marked down that makes no sense my point is that you mentioned
> 90% of the items are available with a coupon, I just don't see that large of a percentage of their inventory being available with a 20% coupon.



Limited? no, not even close. I get several packages weekly by them, and its been back to back good.
About a month ago I got a skirt (Ron Kobo), it said no signs of wear. While it arrived looking new it had a clear tape mark on the front bottom and left a sticky residue. A spot wipe in woolite took it off. I didn't have a hissy fit over it, and it wasnt worth returning since it was so cheap. So this is one case out of hundreds for me.
Now if that was my first purchase maybe I would have been turned off, luckily it wasn't...but i'm daring, so i probably still would have shopped after that regardless lol
How many items have you purchased? and how many were bad?


----------



## Love Of My Life

KittieKelly said:


> Limited? no, not even close. I get several packages weekly by them, and its been back to back good.
> About a month ago I got a skirt (Ron Kobo), it said no signs of wear. While it arrived looking new it had a clear tape mark on the front bottom and left a sticky residue. A spot wipe in woolite took it off. I didn't have a hissy fit over it, and it wasnt worth returning since it was so cheap. So this is one case out of hundreds for me.
> Now if that was my first purchase maybe I would have been turned off, luckily it wasn't...but i'm daring, so i probably still would have shopped after that regardless lol
> How many items have you purchased? and how many were bad?



As others have posted, you are a lucky shopper with TRR..
There were enough purchases that were not to my liking &I chose not to continue shopping because it was disappointing ..
Until you have that experience of being disappointed with your purchase, there is no need to go back & forth with this conversation, IMO


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Rouge H said:


> A++++++++++. Ann's Fabulous Find's both in purchasing and consignment
> A                       Fashionphile ^^as above
> B-                      Yoggi's
> 
> F-----that's a few in the minus category for THE REAL REAL



ditto this ranking. have bought from Fashionphile for years now and never had any issues. Yoogi's is a close second, but not as great. Ann's Fab Finds, huge A+, she gets premium items and gives premium service. The Real Real... huge F, good prices but it's money wasted b/c you can't return (although they did take back something after making me submit photos and going through some hoops). i shouldn't have to use a microscopic zoom feature to see bag imperfections and they don't show bag tags inside certain brands, they're awful. when i asked for additional pictures i was told it will take 3 days and they never send them anyway. horrible service. Reebonz, i have only used them once and it was fine.


----------



## Kendall BC

I'm mainly a scarf buyer. I find Ann's FF doesn't provide enough pictures. They mention "runs", "pulls" but not enough or no pictures at all of the issues, I had some (bad) surprises before.
The same problem with TRR, or even worse.
Fashionphile provides the best pictures for me as a scarf buyer.


----------



## lovetheduns

ms.kim said:


> I'm mainly a scarf buyer. I find Ann's FF doesn't provide enough pictures. They mentions "runs", "pulls" but not enough or no pictures at all of the issues, I had some (bad) surprises before.
> The same problem with TRR, or even worse.
> Fashionphile provides the best pictures for me as a scarf buyer.



I find that if you email customer service at Ann's they will send you additional photos. I did this recently for a mousseline scarf.


----------



## Kendall BC

lovetheduns said:


> I find that if you email customer service at Ann's they will send you additional photos. I did this recently for a mousseline scarf.



Good idea, but sometimes you see something you want to grab right away before somebody else does. It will be nice if AFF provides more detailed pictures on these scarves/shawls like Fashionphile and most good Ebay sellers do. It means a lot to buyers like me.


----------



## hermeslover77

Hi guys! I recently purchased a Birkin 35 etoupe togo with gold hardware.  It was not my number one choice but I heard that you should basically take whatever is offered to you. I'm looking to sell it because I really had my heart set on epsom leather.  Where is the best place to sell such a large ticket item.   I'm looking to sell it for $18000 usd.


----------



## jroger1

ms.kim said:


> I'm mainly a scarf buyer. I find Ann's FF doesn't provide enough pictures. They mention "runs", "pulls" but not enough or no pictures at all of the issues, I had some (bad) surprises before.
> The same problem with TRR, or even worse.
> Fashionphile provides the best pictures for me as a scarf buyer.


Ann's FF will provide additional pictures if you ask, I've done it many times and they are very prompt to reply with additional pictures.


----------



## Espantastica

I have not had a problem thus far purchasing TRR and Fashiophile, but then again, I don't buy too many extremely expensive, popular or trendy bags from them. I mostly buy bags that are from several season's past (almost vintage), so I get a great deal because there is little chance of them being fake (it wouldn't make sense to create a fraudulent Gucci from 2008 for >$300).  The most $$$ bag I purchased from TRR is the Christian Dior Med LD in blk lmskn. I have not had it authenticated, but their customer service was very nice with me on the phone and their shipping was super fast. HOWEVER, I am super paranoid now about buying a Hermes of Chanel bag after all the comments I've seen regarding FPHILE and TRR. Would you mind sharing advice/experiences on buying pre-loved HK/HB on any of those sites or otherwise? Thank you!!


----------



## QuelleFromage

hermeslover77 said:


> Hi guys! I recently purchased a Birkin 35 etoupe togo with gold hardware.  It was not my number one choice but I heard that you should basically take whatever is offered to you. I'm looking to sell it because I really had my heart set on epsom leather.  Where is the best place to sell such a large ticket item.   I'm looking to sell it for $18000 usd.


There are reseller discussion threads in the Hermès forum. To get $6K over retail after consignment charges on a bag you don't even want may be a tall order, but it is a desirable color.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Espantastica said:


> I have not had a problem thus far purchasing TRR and Fashiophile, but then again, I don't buy too many extremely expensive, popular or trendy bags from them. I mostly buy bags that are from several season's past (almost vintage), so I get a great deal because there is little chance of them being fake (it wouldn't make sense to create a fraudulent Gucci from 2008 for >$300).  The most $$$ bag I purchased from TRR is the Christian Dior Med LD in blk lmskn. I have not had it authenticated, but their customer service was very nice with me on the phone and their shipping was super fast. HOWEVER, I am super paranoid now about buying a Hermes of Chanel bag after all the comments I've seen regarding FPHILE and TRR. Would you mind sharing advice/experiences on buying pre-loved HK/HB on any of those sites or otherwise? Thank you!!



Personally, I buy most of my pre-loved Hermès on eBay. I trust my ability to authenticate H and I use a paid authenticator (bababebi) anyway. That doesn't protect me from stolen photos, etc., but feedback, Google Image Search, Paypal, and my credit card do. I've bought probably fifteen Hermès bags on eBay, all authentic. #crossfingers
That said, for total safety, I would trust Ann's, Decades, and Hautegallery for Hermès. Also ItsAllGoode who mainly sells scarves but is occasionally has bags and is impeccable. Yoogi's I have not bought from but has a 30-day return going you plenty of time to authenticate, same I believe with Fashionphile. The only reason I don't list them with Ann's and Haute is that I have no direct experience with either and I have seen FP fooled at least once by a "superfake". In all honesty almost any reseller that sells many items may miss a superfake once in a while, and that's why you need to know they are reliable and ethical if the worst happens even a while down the line. 
I do NOT trust TheRealReal to authenticate. I did buy an amazing Kelly at TheRealReal a few years ago, but at that time they were willing to send me multiple additional photos and discuss available bags in depth by phone. I don't think they do this now, and I won't buy a bag with no return policy anywhere unless it's so cheap I am literally willing to risk loss or sic Amex on them  
I won't go near Vestiaire, Tradesy, etc., as i see a ton of fakes there. Instagram, Kijiji, Craigslist, etc. don't even bother of course!


----------



## Espantastica

QuelleFromage said:


> Personally, I buy most of my pre-loved Hermès on eBay. I trust my ability to authenticate H and I use a paid authenticator (bababebi) anyway. That doesn't protect me from stolen photos, etc., but feedback, Google Image Search, Paypal, and my credit card do. I've bought probably fifteen Hermès bags on eBay, all authentic. #crossfingers
> That said, for total safety, I would trust Ann's, Decades, and Hautegallery for Hermès. Also ItsAllGoode who mainly sells scarves but is occasionally has bags and is impeccable. Yoogi's I have not bought from but has a 30-day return going you plenty of time to authenticate, same I believe with Fashionphile. The only reason I don't list them with Ann's and Haute is that I have no direct experience with either and I have seen FP fooled at least once by a "superfake". In all honesty almost any reseller that sells many items may miss a superfake once in a while, and that's why you need to know they are reliable and ethical if the worst happens even a while down the line.
> I do NOT trust TheRealReal to authenticate. I did buy an amazing Kelly at TheRealReal a few years ago, but at that time they were willing to send me multiple additional photos and discuss available bags in depth by phone. I don't think they do this now, and I won't buy a bag with no return policy anywhere unless it's so cheap I am literally willing to risk loss or sic Amex on them
> I won't go near Vestiaire, Tradesy, etc., as i see a ton of fakes there. Instagram, Kijiji, Craigslist, etc. don't even bother of course!


Thank you for your kind response! I wish I had more confidence in eBay, because I've had ok luck with them but omg I don't trust myself on that site.  I will definitely take your suggestions!


----------



## Michelle1x

Does Yoogis ever have discount codes or sales in the entire site?  I might be interested in something.....


----------



## AriaVT

honey52 said:


> Hi TPF,
> I have recently been looking at second hand sites for purchasing purposes and this is all new to me.
> 
> I have moved on from the real real for fear of non authentic items and moved onto vestiaire collective. I actually ended up purchasing something there (in the process, so we'll see if everything falls through) and then recently read that there is a trend for ready to ship items coming up non authentic.
> 
> I've recently turned my eye towards Fashionphile and Yoogi's. Whats nice about them for me is that I'm in the states, won't need to pay any VAT fees and I'm not in Cali or Washington state therefore don't pay tax at all. It's also nice not to have to calculate 40$ in shipping like VC.
> 
> But I'd would love to hear some opinions on confidence in buying from these places. Shipping time, the likelihood of a great deal vs okay deals, customer care, returns, and accurate representation of the state the item is in (good, great, excellent).
> 
> if you could rank them... that would be cool to see opinions!



I'm on the same boat with you. I am a newbie when it comes to preloved bags. Lol


----------



## FashionCheetah

I would stay away from TheRealReal! They have a bad reputation for selling replicas fakes handbags. As a seller Fashionphile and yoogis pay quicker, pay more and are more trustworthy.


----------



## GaysianFashionista

I am VERY disappointed in Fashionphile. I purchased a gucci tote that said it came with its strap and original dustbag/box. I just received the package today and it was the tote only. No strap, no box, no original dustbag. It came in a fashionphile dustbag. I feel really mislead and disappointed about this. I was really looking forward to this tote and now I will be sending it back. This was my first Fashionphile purchase and I don't think I will be making any more in the future.


----------



## QuelleFromage

1. Yoogis. Best with authentication. Lots of discount codes. Friendly. Great return policy although check the fine print. They do get caught with condition issues and although I have never heard of getting a fake from them, it may have happened.
2. Fashionphile. Not experts on high end items. I mainly shop Hermès there and they get colors, leathers, etc. wrong all the time. Have occasionally mistakenly sold fakes. They are horribly rude on the phone. But again hey do have a good return policy.

there is a HUGE difference between these two professional companies and the next two....

3. The RealReal. They don't know ANYTHING about brands and mislabel stuff all the time. Shipping errors too - I get wrong sizes, brands, etc. I ordered a Row blazer marked "pristine" with a huge snag and they never even responded. I have also requested additional photos on items and seen bad damage NOT revealed in listing. They often have great prices so if the item has a return policy you're good, but bags are non returnable so I would never go there for that.

4. Vestiaire. This is just a platform for sellers, almost like eBay,  and there are SO many fakes, plus all the usual errors on details. I would only buy here with several layers of protection: an authentication, great feedback, and a payment method that protects you from fakes, damaged items, and other scams.


----------



## mwahchong

Last month I bought a Prada bag from Yoogis. Smooth process, good experience. Description was accurate and I especially like that they provide pictures zooming on all the flaws to let you know what you are getting.

Over the last 2 weeks, I bought a Chanel wallet from Vestiaire and a BV wallet from Fashionphile.
Received my Chanel wallet already and it is perfect.Like the previous member mentioned, make sure you were shown authenticity card, serial number, hologram (as with Chanel), check seller's feedback, you can get a real good deal there. Plus, Vestiaire does authenticate the item before shipping it to you. 

As for Fashionphile, I have not received the wallet yet so I can't say too much if the condition of the item matches the description.
But I have to say.... Fashionphile can do better with regards to the pictures of the item. Too many items they do not provide pictures of serial number or authenticity card. I'm a little hesitant to purchase pre-loved without these items.


----------



## EmilyM111

QuelleFromage said:


> 4. Vestiaire. This is just a platform for sellers, almost like eBay,  and there are SO many fakes, plus all the usual errors on details. I would only buy here with several layers of protection: an authentication, great feedback, and a payment method that protects you from fakes, damaged items, and other scams.



The problem with them is that there are not returns (unless you bought from a professional seller) so if you buy fake or condition not as described, you probably have to rely on your credit card company or Paypal to sort this out (read reviews that they just ignored people who claimed they received fakes).


----------



## Papples1223

KittieKelly said:


> size 35 color Menthe
> It's soft like butter
> The blue one in my avatar is from fashionphile, the Kelly i got straight from Hermes, and I have a new size 30 etaupe straight from Hermes as well
> View attachment 3655829


Gorgeous color!! What leather is this?  I am deciding between two colors for a kelly wallet and menthe is one of them! Would you please be so kind to confirm how menthe looks in real life? Is it closer to the first picture of the wallet on the box or the second picture with the hand holding it? Thank you so much in advance!!


----------



## Gabs007

honey52 said:


> Hi TPF,
> I have recently been looking at second hand sites for purchasing purposes and this is all new to me.
> 
> I have moved on from the real real for fear of non authentic items and moved onto vestiaire collective. I actually ended up purchasing something there (in the process, so we'll see if everything falls through) and then recently read that there is a trend for ready to ship items coming up non authentic.
> 
> I've recently turned my eye towards Fashionphile and Yoogi's. Whats nice about them for me is that I'm in the states, won't need to pay any VAT fees and I'm not in Cali or Washington state therefore don't pay tax at all. It's also nice not to have to calculate 40$ in shipping like VC.
> 
> But I'd would love to hear some opinions on confidence in buying from these places. Shipping time, the likelihood of a great deal vs okay deals, customer care, returns, and accurate representation of the state the item is in (good, great, excellent).
> 
> if you could rank them... that would be cool to see opinions!



I am in Europe and having bought from TRR was really unpleasant, I had returned the 1st order due to a really rank smell of moldy cellar, that fusty smell that doesn't come out, thought it was a 1 off and bad luck but got really stung with the postage and customs, next order same thing plus some undisclosed stains.

As a buyer, my experiences on VC were OK, one problem but it slipped through their authentication, a bit of back and forth and eventually got my money back (the serial number was not one this brand ever used), if I buy there, I tend to only go for items that I can authenticate and look at the pictures really carefully, then film myself opening the package. As a seller, they are a bit of a headache


----------



## BohemianBarbie87

I’ve gotten 2 bags and an accessory  from fashionphile and 1 purse from yoogiscloset and had a good experience each time.


----------



## Rockysmom

I’ve purchased and sold multiple times on fashionphile
I’ve also purchased on Yoogi’s and have been satisfied


----------



## lenarmc

I’ve only had good experiences with TheRealReal. I’ve never shopped at any of the other resale sites. I like that TRR has a lot of variety and a wide range of price points.

Fashionphile left a bad taste in my mouth after knowingly selling a stolen handbag.

In all honesty, I don’t trust anyone’s authentication process but mine. Unless you are a former employee that actually constructed the handbags, you’re guessing just like I am. I say use caution. Do your own research. If your gut is saying no...listen.


----------



## Coach Superfan

Has anyone been able to request additional photos of items listed at therealreal? I thought i saw that mentioned somewhere but can't seem to find that here. Hesitant to take a chance at TRR since they don't accept returns.


----------



## poopsie

Coach Superfan said:


> Has anyone been able to request additional photos of items listed at therealreal? I thought i saw that mentioned somewhere but can't seem to find that here. Hesitant to take a chance at TRR since they don't accept returns.



I haven't heard of anyone getting additional photos, but that doesn't mean it's _never _happened. Of course things like odor aren't able to be captured and that alone is reason enough for me to tell them and their no returns policy to take a hike. 
I don't even _browse_ for bags there any more
If I can't return it I won't buy it. Anywhere.


----------



## Coach Superfan

poopsie said:


> I haven't heard of anyone getting additional photos, but that doesn't mean it's _never _happened. Of course things like odor aren't able to be captured and that alone is reason enough for me to tell them and their no returns policy to take a hike.
> I don't even _browse_ for bags there any more
> If I can't return it I won't buy it. Anywhere.



Good input regarding odor. ew! 
So I text chatted with a CSR from TRR. He took a while to check with someone and long story short, they aren't able to send me additional photos of the item but he said he "escalated the request to a manager" to request more photos to be added to the website. I've never bought from here, but I'm not a gambler and I think the risk is too much for no returns.


----------

